

☃ - Flopsy
http://unicodesnowmanforyou.com/

======
abcd_f
Not to pee in your Xmas punch, but this -

    
    
        @font-face {
            font-family: Arial Unicode MS;
            font-style:  normal;
            font-weight: normal;
            src: url(http://unicodesnowmanforyou.com/ARIALUN0.eot);
        }
    

most certainly violates Microsoft's font EULA.

------
chewxy
Unicode Consortium is such an odd organization. Why is a snowman in the symbol
table when the universal On/Off symbol isn't? What about the USB symbol?

~~~
daliusd
Snowman is in table because of weather (like ☂ and some other symbols). I
would like to understand what cats and dogs are doing in unicode: 😾 😸 🐶 (I
kind of like that Mac OS X is using images for these)

~~~
patio11
The Unicode Consortium added most of the commonly supported emoji (picture-
characters:
[http://wap2.jp/emoji/imode/?act=list](http://wap2.jp/emoji/imode/?act=list))
from Japanese cell phones to the list of glyphs Unicode supports. As a result,
if something was socially important enough to make it into early generations
of featurephones in Japan back in the day, it is now in Unicode.

Cats/dogs made the cut, along with a bunch of characters which are a bit more
esoteric by Western standards, such as a pictograph representing hot springs
or the silhouette of Mt. Fuji. Many American programmers of my acquaintance
believe U+1F4A9 (pile of poo) got grandfathered in at the same time, but they
are historically mistaken. Japanese phones didn't have the pile of poo until
much later.

------
davidjgraph
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/75vt6/unicode_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/75vt6/unicode_snowman_for_you/)

------
spicyj
Can someone explain why this is interesting? I must be missing something.

~~~
recuter
Well one interesting thing to consider is that Unicode could be abused to glue
together weird and obscure symbols into the shape of words in English so
you'll have a link that looks sort of like YourBankName.com but is actually x
--213idsauaaslkda.com or some such.

~~~
DanBC
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/unicode_url_h...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/unicode_url_hac_1.html)

> _Here 's a demo: it's a Web page that appears to be www.paypal.com but is
> not PayPal. Everything from the address bar to the hover-over status on the
> link says www.paypal.com._

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2742852/unicode-
character...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2742852/unicode-characters-
in-urls)

------
etfb
Interesting. Shows OK in Firefox on Linux. Shows as a rectangle in Chrome on
my Samsung Android phone with Chrome, and completely blank in the built-in
browser on the same phone. I wonder why they're handling fonts so differently
when in theory the font should be downloading.

------
bcoates
I prefer [http://☃.net/](http://☃.net/)

------
runn1ng
...and even _that_ can be used as an operator in Scala.

~~~
Vektorweg
... and in Haskell too. The funny thing is, that i first read Snoyman instead
of Snowman.

------
jaekwon
Yeah, if I were a snowman in Arabia I'd be pretty meh too.

